# [emerge]&[comandos] 2 preguntas basicas...

## upszot

Hola gente tengo 2 preguntas básicas, pero que no encontré algún ejemplo de como solucionarlo...

1. existe algún comando con el cual pueda conocer los comandos contenidos dentro de un paquete...

     ejemplo: necesito saber que paquete tengo que instalar que contenga el comando "ip" ... (este esta dentro del paquete "sys-apps/iproute2" ) 

2. Se puede buscar por mas de una palabra cuando realizo una búsqueda por descripción con el "emerge -S  "  se separan con espacios en blanco o hay alguna forma especial de escribirlo??...

gracias de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge --searchdesc busca en descripciones. de todas maneras, es mas facil buscarlo en la web

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/

con respecto al comando, tambien lo hago via web.

en gral si buscas en google: "man comando" encuentra el man page el comando. y ahi te dice a que aplicacion/paquete pertenece

espero que te sirva

----------

## upszot

Hola gracias por responder

 y paso a contestar entre lineas...

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> emerge --searchdesc busca en descripciones. de todas maneras, es mas facil buscarlo en la web
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/

  si pero el problema se presenta cuando estas offline y no tenes internet a mano...

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> con respecto al comando, tambien lo hago via web.
> 
> en gral si buscas en google: "man comando" encuentra el man page el comando. y ahi te dice a que aplicacion/paquete pertenece
> 
> espero que te sirva

 bueno aca estoy con lo mismo de antes.. (que pasa cuando estas offline) pero ademas con un peque;o problema... se da justo el caso que para el comando "ip" no se especifica en el man a que paquete pertenece...http://linuxmanpages.com/man8/ip.8.php

saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, la primera yo la solucioné con eix, que busca en el árbol de portage bastante bien y es muy útil. La segunda... en gentoo creo que no se puede sin tener el programa instalado, si esta instalado usaría qlist (lista los ficheros de un paquete) y qfile (te dice a que paquete pertenece un archivo).

----------

## natxoblogg

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hola, la primera yo la solucioné con eix, que busca en el árbol de portage bastante bien y es muy útil. La segunda... en gentoo creo que no se puede sin tener el programa instalado, si esta instalado usaría qlist (lista los ficheros de un paquete) y qfile (te dice a que paquete pertenece un archivo).

 

Que grande!!, no sabia que existia el qfile y el qlist. Gracias me lo apunto.

----------

## Coghan

equery me parece la herramienta más versátil y potente para estos menesteres, también dentro del paquete app-portage/gentoolkit:

```
equery 

Gentoo package query tool

Usage: equery [global-options] module-name [module-options]

global options

 -h, --help              display this help message

 -q, --quiet             minimal output

 -C, --no-color          turn off colors

 -N, --no-pipe           turn off pipe detection

 -V, --version           display version info

modules (short name)

 (b)elongs               list what package FILES belong to

 (c)hanges               list changelog entries for PKG

 chec(k)                 verify checksums and timestamps for PKG

 (d)epends               list all packages directly depending on PKG

 dep(g)raph              display a tree of all dependencies for PKG

 (f)iles                 list all files installed by PKG

 (h)asuse                list all packages that have USE flag

 (l)ist                  list package matching PKG

 (m)eta                  display metadata about PKG

 (s)ize                  display total size of all files owned by PKG

 (u)ses                  display USE flags for PKG

 (w)hich                 print full path to ebuild for PKG

```

----------

## pelelademadera

ahora, eix, qlist y equery (q lo uso bastante) sirven para paquetes que no tenes instalados?

o sea, quiero tal comando, lo busco y se que tengo q emerger??? o solo funcionan con paquetes instalados?

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ahora, eix, qlist y equery (q lo uso bastante) sirven para paquetes que no tenes instalados?
> 
> o sea, quiero tal comando, lo busco y se que tengo q emerger??? o solo funcionan con paquetes instalados?

 

mi pregunta es la misma =))

pero  me parece que no... al menos no encontré que opción ponerle para que lo haga...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ahora, eix, qlist y equery (q lo uso bastante) sirven para paquetes que no tenes instalados?
> 
> o sea, quiero tal comando, lo busco y se que tengo q emerger??? o solo funcionan con paquetes instalados?

 

Según mi experiencia no, lo siento, creo que en ese aspecto lo mejor que pueden hacer es consultar con google.

Por otra parte, me acaba de surgir otra duda y perdón por ponerla en este hilo pero: ¿Cómo agregas un paquete a system en lugar de a world? También leeré el man haber si encuentro la respuesta. Saludos.

----------

